# Prima May 16, 2006 to February 2, 2008 :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Prima and her 3 sisters and Mom came to me when a contact at a local HS put out the word that they had taken in 7 rats and they werenâ€™t going to be kept for long. They were slated for euthanasia when a rescue went and pulled out the girls for me, and the boys (Dad and son) for another wonderful rescuer.

The babies were about 6 weeks old and mom was only about 5-6 months old at the time and very nippy. The baby girls were delightful except one fawn baby had a micro-eye which could mean future problems. Micro-eye often shows up in overbred, badly bred rats. 

Just homeâ€¦Primaâ€™s the one at the other side of the table with her butt towards us (they have Revolution on their fur so thatâ€™s why they look wet)









Baby Prima actually facing us









Here she is chasing Lucine who grabbed the feather toy and ran!









Mirror, mirror on theâ€¦.









The Kleenex Kill Game!









Prima won!









The entire family after their spay (mom Aura had an e-spay when she arrived because they had been living with males)
L to R: Lucine, Terra, Aura, Prima and Zuri









New friendsâ€¦Prima is on the right









Trying to coax me into playing with her

















Prima was a beautiful lady, who was one of my wonderful Horde. She left me tonight only 2 days after losing Brie and Kyrie. I will miss her sweet nature very much. She really loved Brie and now they are reunited again. :heart:

Here is a video of the Hamilton babies (and Aura) at play.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  she looks just like my spazz.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww im really sorry for your loss cute rats
Jess x


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss.
she was a beautiful girl. *hug*


----------

